# EU Passat B8 dashboard air vent rattle



## scooterlord (Jul 23, 2019)

Hello everyone, first post in this forum, hope someone can help me get some peace and quiet.

I have a European B8 Passat and have rattles and vibration noises from all over the place in specific tarmacs. I was able to pinpoint the rattling noises mainly from the center air vents that have gotten loose from usage over time. I don't have too much confidence that the local dealer would deal with this, considering it's 'not a big deal'; at least for them.

Essentially the controls have gotten loose over time, so if I go over rough tarmac the control circled below is rattling. I am not sure I can do anything to get it back to its original 'not-loose' state (can I do anything?), so I am considering a replacement. Is it easy to replace? Either for me to do it on my own or for the dealer? Or does the whole dashboard need to come off?










Thanks for your time guys, any tips, pointers, videos are welcome! It's driving me mad, and it the only thing that really bothers me from enjoying my Passat!


----------

